# oil light blinking no buzzer though 89 vw GTI



## jonsgti (Aug 3, 2004)

i had a oil light and buzzer problem in my 89 vw GTI 16v. so i replaced the oil press sensor and the oil temp sensor.(both sensors on top of oil filter) still had buzzer problems at low rpms. so i replaced the oil pump now i just get the oil light blinking no oil pressure buzzer. anybody know what i should check next. any help with be greatly appreciated. please pm me. :beer:


----------



## hakershermarkt (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if the Mk2s had this feature, but the Mk3s certainly do, and I've had to mess around with it a number of times. 

There should be a low oil pressure sensor near the top of the engine. All it is essentially (inside) is a spring and electrical contact. When the oil pressure is low, or too low to open the spring, the contact touches the block and grounds the wire. 

This will make the oil light blink, but without a buzzer sound. The buzzer sound is indicative of *high* oil pressure. These sensors on the Mk3 are awful and break frequently. 

If there is a low pressure sensor on your mk2, I would find it and replace it. They can get gunked up inside and jam the spring so that when you fire up the engine and sufficient pressure is going to the sensor, it won't open up. This will cause the light to blink because the contact remains grounded. 

When I had this issue, I found this site really helpful: 

http://vincewaldon.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=28


----------



## jonsgti (Aug 3, 2004)

both mine is on the oil filter flange. i have a 16 v i should of mentioned it but thanks i did check out that link you provided. i hope the electronic control unit that is behind the cluster isn't malfunctioned. i just put a new oil pump in it. i dont know i am open to any suggestions. i did buy a Bentley service manual. thanks again 

ok thanks to hakershermarkt and his link i did some trouble shooting and figured it out thanks man. i do appreciate it.:beer:


----------

